# هل مصطفى هو سمعان



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

لو انتوا بقى رجاله بجد وبتتكلموا من ورا الشاشه واصغر عيل مسلم يخليكم تقفلوا كنايسكم
المفروض بدل ما تتيرقوا تتناقشوا 
هل سمعان هو مصطفى ولا لا
مش عاملين زى شيخ الغفر اللى مسك عيل بيسرق وزه
جتكم خيبه
​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*يبنى صدقنى
انا على أتم استعداد انزلك بلدك وفى قلب منطقتك
بس انت مريض نفسى اصلا ومتستاهلش انى اضيع وقتى عشانك
عموماً هما ليه الشباب المسيحين حرقينك اؤى كده
هو حد فيهم عملك حاجه وانت صغير او وانت كبير؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*هى فين ساره صحيح
ولا خلاص دورها خلص من الفيلم؟
*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

حرقين مين عيب يا ابنى
انتوا فاكرين انكم كده اثبتوا انكم وصلتوا لحقيقه هامه
والله العظيم انتوا غلط
ولا تعرفوا حاجه
تشابه الاى بى بيرجع للروتر


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

لا خرجت مقتولة من الفليم مينا


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*الفيلم العربي ام الاجنبي
*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى فين ساره صحيح
> ولا خلاص دورها خلص من الفيلم؟
> *


سارة فى بيتهم يا مينا
ودور ايه انتوا بتصدقوا نفسكم


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> حرقين مين عيب يا ابنى
> انتوا فاكرين انكم كده اثبتوا انكم وصلتوا لحقيقه هامه
> والله العظيم انتوا غلط
> ولا تعرفوا حاجه
> تشابه الاى بى بيرجع للروتر



*أبنك مين يا عسليه
بقولك ايه مش احنا فاهمين غلط
تاعب نفسك ليه؟
متاخد ساره وتكمل طريق بحثك فى اى حته غير هنا
او ممكن تكمل فى مشيخة الازهر*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

مينا تحب اقولك حاجه
والله انا لسه راجع من عند سارة
للدرجاتى مهزوزين


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سارة فى بيتهم يا مينا
> ودور ايه انتوا بتصدقوا نفسكم



*ايوووون احنا بنصدق نفسنا
انت بقى مش مصدقنا فكنا
ينوبك ثواب فينا
يبنى احنا مش فاضيين للعب العيال ده
عندنا فيلم جامد عاوزين نكمله :new6:*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

هيحصل يا مينا
وهتسمع وتشوف
وهنكتب فى الشهادات
اشهار اسلام سارة
والايام بيننا


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> هيحصل يا مينا
> وهتسمع وتشوف
> وهنكتب فى الشهادات
> اشهار اسلام سارة
> والايام بيننا



*حبيب قلبى الف سلامه انت وهى
معاك عنوان المشيخه ولا مش معاك ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*طيب يا حلتها خد سارة من ايديها وروح عند امك اتعشى معاها
يا كداب زى رسولك بتعمل مسرحيات ومفكر مش هنجيبك من قفاك  
*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

سارة هتبقى مسلمه 
وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة كفاية افلام بقى

هنلاحق على ايه ولا ايه ؟؟

الفشار واللب خلصوا ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> حرقين مين عيب يا ابنى
> انتوا فاكرين انكم كده اثبتوا انكم وصلتوا لحقيقه هامه
> والله العظيم انتوا غلط
> ولا تعرفوا حاجه
> تشابه الاى بى بيرجع للروتر




ههههههههههههههههه 
تشابه روتر
دا علي اساس ان سمعان جارك هو كمان
ومشترك معاك وتعرفه

كفايه لعب عيال بقي يا محامي


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى



30:30:30:30:30:30:30:

يا ام بتعة هيركبولنا الكهربا يا ختى


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

بس ابقى هات حد معاك
يجيبنى من قفايه
هههههههههه​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

* العبيط قاعد يكلم نفسه ويحب فى نفسه يكتب مشاركة ويرد على نفسه
ارجعوا يا جماعة للفيلم هنكمل مشاهد
يا غبى بتكتب فى العضويتين بنفس الخط والحجم وبتوسطن الكلام ونفس الايبى ونفس كل حاجة يا غبى  
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
هو اصلا في حد اسمه ساره
انت مصدق نفسك لسه

طب مبروك وابقي اعزمنا علي الفرح والنبي


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى
> ​




*طيب احنا دخلنا ايه ؟
متخليها تسلم يعم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يوليو 2011)

دا مش كدب دا حلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تشابه روتر
> دا علي اساس ان سمعان جارك هو كمان
> ومشترك معاك وتعرفه
> ...


انا اصلا معرفش سمعان ده
​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> مينا تحب اقولك حاجه
> والله انا لسه راجع من عند سارة
> للدرجاتى مهزوزين



*هههههههههههههه
هنتهز من مريض نفسى
دى جديده بصراحه*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> انا اصلا معرفش سمعان ده



يبقى اكيد سارة تعرفه هههههههههه


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> هيحصل يا مينا
> وهتسمع وتشوف
> وهنكتب فى الشهادات
> اشهار اسلام سارة
> والايام بيننا


يابنى انت انا شايف كلامك من بدرى وساكت 
وبقول عيب بكرة يعقل بكرة يسكت ومافيش فايدة فيك
سارة مين يابنى اللى تشهر اسلامها 
هو فى سارة اصلا؟؟؟
ههههههه
بتكدبو وبتصدقو كدبكم
طيب سهلة دى
انما عايزنا احنا كمان نصدق كدبكم
طيب ازاااااااى بقى؟؟؟
اسمع  يا ايا كان انت لا تغفل عن ادراك معنى كلامك
وخلى عندك دم واهدأ
واشكرنا لأننا لحدا هلا مخليينك وسطينا
تخيل ...
يمكن يكون فى المقابل شهادة حضرتك فى قسم الشهادات 
ماهو مش هتفرق كتير لان ساره موجودة بوجود حضرتك
وايا كانت شهادتها فا كلة للخير طبعا
بتمنالك بركة ونعمة من ربي يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> مينا تحب اقولك حاجه
> والله انا لسه راجع من عند سارة
> للدرجاتى مهزوزين



ربنا يشفيك يابني


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> انا اصلا معرفش سمعان ده
> ​




*اومال ساره بعتت رساله لسمعان ليه ؟*


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> * العبيط قاعد يكلم نفسه ويحب فى نفسه يكتب مشاركة ويرد على نفسه
> ارجعوا يا جماعة للفيلم هنكمل مشاهد
> يا غبى بتكتب فى العضويتين بنفس الخط والحجم وبتوسطن الكلام ونفس الايبى ونفس كل حاجة يا غبى
> *


*لا معلش كده حزعل منك اوي بجد 
متقلهوش يا غبي لو سمحت وصلهاله واحدة واحدة مش في وشه كده علي طول احسن يتخض*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اومال ساره بعتت رساله لسمعان ليه ؟*


مسالتهاش ليه
ههههههههههههههههه 
بتبعت رساله لسمعان اللى هو مصطفى اللى هو سارة 
هههههههههه
بصراحه
انتوا احلى من موجا كوميدى:new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> 
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى​


 
كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

ودي كانت نهاية الفيلم الكوميدي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

اخ محامى ولا يا اخ مصطفى الدعاء اللى فى توقيعك حلو جدا صدقنى صليه من قلبك واطلب فعلا من ربنا انه يهديك اكيد ربنا هايسمعلك لو من قلبك فعلا انك تعرف طريق الهدايه اللى انت تايه بعيد عنها
وعلى فكره سواء ساره دى فيلم ولا مسلسل حتى ان كانت حقيقه فا ربنا اه هايزعل عليها لكن هى واحده وسط مليارات 
وربنا مش محتاجلنا ولا محتاج انه يزود عدد محبينه ولابيخاف يقلوا لالالالالالالا خالص بالعكس احنا اللى محتاجين ربنا
صدقنى ها اصليلك ربنا ينور بصيرتك​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

اخي في الله محامي مصري،
نصرك الله على اعداء الحق، فأنت شهم والشهام قليلُ، انت نسر والنسور قليلُ، انت سواد الليل وجب الأسود.
نصرك الله على إسلام سارة وعائلة سارة. اللهم اجعل تنصير المحافظة كلها على يدك يا اسد، يا سيف، يا مصطفى.

شفاك الله من امراض الشزوفرينا وغيرها..


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> مسالتهاش ليه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بتبعت رساله لسمعان اللى هو مصطفى اللى هو سارة
> هههههههههه
> ...



احنا احلى من موجة كوميدى

ابقى تعالى على طول هههههههههه

انت مبتجيش ليه ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا معلش كده حزعل منك اوي بجد
> متقلهوش يا غبي لو سمحت وصلهاله واحدة واحدة مش في وشه كده علي طول احسن يتخض*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

يلا عيشوا حياتكم
وفرحتكم الغامرة انك احسن ناس تكتشفوا الحقيقه
والله العظيم انا بدعيلكم 
ان ربنا يهديكم


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> مسالتهاش ليه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بتبعت رساله لسمعان اللى هو مصطفى اللى هو سارة
> هههههههههه
> ...


اية دة
الحقو
دة طلع كافر وبيتفرج على التليفزيون زي باقى الكفرة الذين ليس عندهم دين ولا اخلاق
لا واية عارف كمان موجا كوميدي
استغفروا الله استغفرو الله يا ابنى
قوم يابنى خد شاور وانضف وصلى ركعتين يمكن ربنا يغفرلك:t17:


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> يلا عيشوا حياتكم
> وفرحتكم الغامرة انك احسن ناس تكتشفوا الحقيقه
> والله العظيم انا بدعيلكم
> ان ربنا يهديكم


*و انا معاك يا شيخ ربنا يهديهم بجد 
دي حاجه تغيظ يا جدع *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*تحب نجيبك من قفاك بكرة ياض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جاى تلعب فى منتدى الكنيسة ياض 
دا الليلة عليك النهاردة يا ابيضانى يا ابو عين خضرة 
حد يشوفله عريس يا جماعة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*والمسيح الطاهر بتصل بيه موبيله مغلق*


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

وبهذه المناسبة، اريد ان اهدي أغنية المعادلة الصعبة لمصطفى علامة، قصدي راغب علامة.
 انا مش انا ولا انتِ انتِ


[YOUTUBE]NynfRrlgoYU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> يلا عيشوا حياتكم
> وفرحتكم الغامرة انك احسن ناس تكتشفوا الحقيقه
> والله العظيم انا بدعيلكم
> ان ربنا يهديكم



متحاولش تقنع نفسك اننا بنعمل كده عشان نغروش على موضوع اسلام واحدة

فى كتييييير بيسلموا واحنا مبنهاجمهمش

اه بنزعل عليهم وندعيلهم

لكن مبنهاجمهمش

نهاجم الافلام والمسرحيات اللى ملهاش لزمة


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

خلاص هو طار 

عمل زى بتوع بالتوك​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

لا حولا ولا قوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*يا مصطفى لو راجل افتح تليفونك*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> اخي في الله محامي مصري،
> نصرك الله على اعداء الحق، فأنت شهم والشهام قليلُ، انت نسر والنسور قليلُ، انت سواد الليل وجب الأسود.
> نصرك الله على إسلام سارة وعائلة سارة. اللهم اجعل تنصير المحافظة كلها على يدك يا اسد، يا سيف، يا مصطفى.
> 
> شفاك الله من امراض الشزوفرينا وغيرها..


 
امين :fun_lol:

اللهم شتت جمعهم وفرق شملهم ويتيم نسائهم وشرد اطفالهم وانزل باسهال علي احبابهم يا كريم  :new6:


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> وبهذه المناسبة، اريد ان اهدي أغنية المعادلة الصعبة لمصطفى علامة، قدصي راغب علامة.
> انا مش انا ولا انتِ انتِ
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NynfRrlgoYU[/YOUTUBE]​


روك ممنوع وضع  فيديو كليب فى المنتدى
حذرتك هلا ماتخلنيش استعمل معاك العنف
ولا استخدم معاك صلاحياتى الادارية :t17:
وكتبتلك باللون الاحمر كمان اهوة 
بس هة


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

ان الله وان الية راجعون


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*وحياتك مامتك بلاش امك ليومين وهلف عليك فى المنتديات الاسلامية هجيبك من قفاك مانا عارف الاشكال الضالة دى كويس وهخلهالك فضيحة ما بعدها فضيحة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*يا مصطفى
انا شاب مسيحى اهو وبقولك افتح الموبيل
مش بقولك شكل حد مسيحى معلم عليك مش مصدقنى
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *والمسيح الطاهر بتصل بيه موبيله مغلق*



وانت مستني منه ايه يامون غير كدا
واثقين انه مش رقمك اصلا ومش هايفتحه

ربنا يشفي


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*يا خوانا بالراحة علي الشاب الرومانسي مصطفي بوند*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*الساكن فى ظل العالى يستريح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> روك ممنوع وضع  فيديو كليب فى المنتدى
> حذرتك هلا ماتخلنيش استعمل معاك العنف
> ولا استخدم معاك صلاحياتى الادارية :t17:
> وكتبتلك باللون الاحمر كمان اهوة
> بس هة



*خلاص يا كبير هدى نفسك
انا انذرته ولو كررها 
هطير انا :new6: هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وانت مستني منه ايه يامون غير كدا
> واثقين انه مش رقمك اصلا ومش هايفتحه
> 
> ربنا يشفي



*عادى يا جوسبل
بس حبيت اعرفه مين فينا اللى يستحق كلمة راجل *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا وسارة تقول لمينا الىل هو برضة مصطفى ايه دا مصطفى دا سكرة نسمة متحسش بيه استحالة يتخانق وطلع مصطفى رد سجون واحنا منعرفش 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> وبهذه المناسبة، اريد ان اهدي أغنية المعادلة الصعبة لمصطفى علامة، قصدي راغب علامة.
> انا مش انا ولا انتِ انتِ
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NynfRrlgoYU[/YOUTUBE]​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة هو معقول بعد سارة يرد على مينا ولا جوجو

حسوا بقى بيه خارج من تجربة

وعايز يعوض سارة ههههههههههه

شوفوله سعاد ولا ميرفت تكلموا فى التليفون هههههههههه


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا كبير هدى نفسك
> انا انذرته ولو كررها
> هطير انا :new6: هههههههههههههه*


احم احم
لا انا معرفكيش اصلا:smil15:
انتى مين
اةةةةةةةة
انتى سارة بقى وجاية تعصبيني على الزعيم
عرفتك:new6:
روك انا شاكك فى عضوية دونا 
دونا هى سارة
اللى هى فى الاصل اسمها دونا 
ولو حد فاهم حاجة يفهمنى :t17:


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

مصطفى
يا واااااد يا مصطفى



ثم ماتت مصطفى اقصد (رابعة)
ومات المشاهدون جميعا اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*بقة انت يا امعة يا سفيق هتسلك فينا احنا احنا سايبنيك ترجع اللى عندك وتطلع الهبل الىل عندك علشان تكتمل الحقيقة
بزمة اهلك انت شوفت شرم الشيخ حتى فى التلفزيون مش هقولك فى الحقيقة
انت لو مرة صيفت لا تتعدى بلطيم او السواقى فى الفيوم واحتمال تكون امك بتخليك تصيف فى طشت 
*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

مصطفى حبيبى ياحوشنى دلطقنى وانعيشنى
وكشرنى وبشبشبيشنى بسؤ اوقعا تسيبني وتطنيشىىىىىىىىىى
اريكم فى شعررررررررررررى هذاااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عادى يا جوسبل*
> *بس حبيت اعرفه مين فينا اللى يستحق كلمة راجل *


 

مفيش وجه مقارنه اصلا يا مون
بينا وبين شخص بيتصرف تصرفات العيال دي


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مصطفى
> يا واااااد يا مصطفى
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا وايه اصل انا وسارة شبه بعض فكانا بنبات فى اوضة واحدة ويفتكرونا اخوات 
على اساس ان الاوتيلات بتاخد بالشبه مش ببيانات الجيست مش بقولك اوضة فى بلطيم
وانتوا شبه بعض على كدا سارة دى نسنسان طلعله بنى ادم 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مصطفى
> يا واااااد يا مصطفى
> 
> 
> ...




لالالالالالالالالالالالا اعترض انا 
الشماهدون لسه موجودين اهو يا جوجو 
وشغاليين اخر حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*مصطفى انا عارف انك متابع الموضوع
وانا سهران لحد بكره
وهفضل اتصل بيك
لو تملك ذره واحده من الرجوله افتح موبيلك
*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا اعترض انا
> الشماهدون لسه موجودين اهو يا جوجو
> وشغاليين اخر حاجه


لا انا بقى ياللى معترض
انا شفتها فى الفيلم  كدةة يبقى هى كدة:bomb:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه تحف بجد*
*يا مصطفي يا مصطفي ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا ..............ز يا مصطفي ( امضاء صرصارة ههههههههههه*)​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك *


ههههههههههههههه
اكثر من هيك معتقدش
دة حظة حلو لان ى واخد جرعة ......... ذيادة مخليانى معنديش نوم واسم الصليب زي الفل كمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> لا انا بقى ياللى معترض
> انا شفتها فى الفيلم  كدةة يبقى هى كدة:bomb:



ههههههههههههههه
يا جوجو اقلمها علي فيلمنا دا طيب
شايف عدد المشاهدين عامل ازاي

هو اللي مات مصطفي وسمعان وساره
ابطال الفيلم ومخرجه هههههههههههههههه
لكن المشاهدين لسه بيكملوا الفيلم


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اكثر من هيك معتقدش
> دة حظة حلو لان ى واخد جرعة ......... ذيادة مخليانى معنديش نوم واسم الصليب زي الفل كمان


لالالالالالالالالالا ما اهو واضححححححححح


----------



## bob (12 يوليو 2011)

*يا ريت حد من المشرفين ينقل الموضوع لقسم الرد علي الشبهات هههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2011)

*بص كده علشان نخلص من لعب العيال ده والرغي الكتير *
*انت اكيد متابع الموضوع *
*لو معاك حاجه وعايز تعملها بلغني هنا علشان افتح الرسايل الخاصه وابعتلك عنواني او اخد عنوانك *
*انا مش عارف اصلا ايه اللي رماك علينا *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183610*
*متني ردك علشان اتصرف علي اساسه *
*واهي فرصه اجرب الحته  "الجلوك" الجديده *​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ما اهو واضححححححححح


لا ماتفهمنيش خطأ ارجوك
ياللى قصدتة هو احدى العقاقير لا اكثر


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*روك طبق بقة الايبهات بتاعته مع شلة النصابين بتوع المنتديات الاسلامى اللى انت عارفهم يمكن يطلع واحد منهم وتكتمل الفضيحة
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه تحف بجد*
> *يا مصطفي يا مصطفي ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا ..............ز يا مصطفي ( امضاء صرصارة ههههههههههه*)​




هههههههههههههههههههه
مهي صرصاره فطست بقي يا روكا
الله يرحمها بكره هاتطلعنا واحده تانيه
تفتكري هتكون اسمها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*منووووووووووووور يا ااااااااااااااااااااااسد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بص كده علشان نخلص من لعب العيال ده والرغي الكتير *
> *انت اكيد متابع الموضوع *
> *لو معاك حاجه وعايز تعملها بغني هناعلشان افتح الرسايل الخاصه وابعتلك عنواني او اخد عنواني *
> *انا مش عارف اصلا ايه اللي رامك علينا *
> ...



*احلى حاجه ان الحته دى نمساويه
وانا بموت فى اى حته نمساويه
ده مسدس يجماعه عشان محدش يفهم غلط :new6:*


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2011)

كدة زي الفل 
غدا القاكم يا احبائي
تصبحو على خير ونور المسيح

على فكرة لو فاتتنى حاجة هزعل
اعملو استوب لحدا ما اجى بكرة
هههههههههه

بتمنالكم وقت طيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *احلى حاجه ان الحته دى نمساويه
> وانا بموت فى اى حته نمساويه
> ده مسدس يجماعه عشان محدش يفهم غلط :new6:*


*علي فكره يا مون *
*الجلوك دي امريكي *
*21 سريع الطلقات مش نمساوي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مهي صرصاره فطست بقي يا روكا
> الله يرحمها بكره هاتطلعنا واحده تانيه
> تفتكري هتكون اسمها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكيد ابو زنوبة ضربها:new6:*
*فتاكااااااااااااااااات:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يوليو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بص كده علشان نخلص من لعب العيال ده والرغي الكتير *​
> *انت اكيد متابع الموضوع *
> *لو معاك حاجه وعايز تعملها بلغني هنا علشان افتح الرسايل الخاصه وابعتلك عنواني او اخد عنوانك *
> *انا مش عارف اصلا ايه اللي رماك علينا *
> ...


 
بركاتك يا مصطفي :new6:

منورررررر يا اسد:mus13:


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*متدخل يا حنكش المنتدى ولا مفكر هنعدهالك كدا بالساهل دى مش نهاية المطاف سيبك من الترويق دا كله بمجرد معرفة عضويتك فى المنتديات الاسلامية هنخلهالك فضيحة على موجه كوميدى 
الا بقولك ايه انت جايب رقم موبنيل ليه رسولك يزعل منك يجيب اجلك 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *علي فكره يا مون *
> *الجلوك دي امريكي *
> *21 سريع الطلقات مش نمساوي *​


*
لا كده تزعلنى معلوماتى عن السلاح جيده جدا
اعمل بحث وهتعرف انه نمساوى*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا كده تزعلنى معلوماتى عن السلاح جيده جدا*
> *اعمل بحث وهتعرف انه نمساوى*


 
سيبنا البلاك ليبيل ودخلنا في السلاح

فيك يا مصطفي يا ابيضاني يا ابو عنين خضرا :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> لا كده تزعلنى معلوماتى عن السلاح جيده جدا
> اعمل بحث وهتعرف انه نمساوى*


*لا معلش جلت المرادي اعمل انت البحث 
لاني دافع فيها دم قلبي واذان الاستيرد امريكي ومكتوب عليها يو اس ايه
*​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *روك طبق بقة الايبهات بتاعته مع شلة النصابين بتوع المنتديات الاسلامى اللى انت عارفهم يمكن يطلع واحد منهم وتكتمل الفضيحة
> *



جاري الفحص :fun_lol:


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا معلش جلت المرادي اعمل انت البحث
> لاني دافع فيها دم قلبي واذان الاستيرد امريكي ومكتوب عليها يو اس ايه
> *​


http://www.l5ma.com/vb/glock-t22963.html


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*يا جدعااااااااااااااااان*
*كده شتتنا الموضوع*
*فين مصطفي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جدعااااااااااااااااان*
> *كده شتتنا الموضوع*
> *فين مصطفي *​



رايح يجيب ساره تحل محله شويه الراجل تعب
بقاله كتير واقف علي المسرح تعب م التمثيل لوحده
هايجيب مساعد ويجي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> http://www.l5ma.com/vb/glock-t22963.html


*http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en|ar&u=http://www.gundigest.com/firearm-gun-industry-news/glock-celebrates-25-years-in-the-us-with-2500-limited-edition-pistols
ومعلومه ليك 
الجلوك او الغلوك في منه ايطالي وصيني 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> رايح يجيب ساره تحل محله شويه الراجل تعب
> بقاله كتير واقف علي المسرح تعب م التمثيل لوحده
> هايجيب مساعد ويجي
> ههههههههههههههه



لاء ده راح يجيب سمعان هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

يادى الجلوك

انتوا خلاص اعلنتوا الحرب ههههههههههههه

الجلوك ده اصلا مصرى ومن عابدين كمان ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> رايح يجيب ساره تحل محله شويه الراجل تعب
> بقاله كتير واقف علي المسرح تعب م التمثيل لوحده
> هايجيب مساعد ويجي
> ههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ونجاااااااااااااااااتي يجي يفرقع البلونات*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ونجاااااااااااااااااتي يجي يفرقع البلونات



يا نجاااااااااتى انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ونجاااااااااااااااااتي يجي يفرقع البلونات*​





tasoni queena قال:


> يا نجاااااااااتى انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
هو نجاتي لسه عايش ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا نجاااااااااتى انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد ههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه
واهو جه نجاتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو نجاتي لسه عايش ؟


هههههههههههههه
اه يا بت لسه عايش


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى
> ​


*سيبك من الناس دى  يا عم مصطفى دول اشرار
خليك معيا انا مصدقك
بس سؤال صغير كدة
مش خايف على شعور واحساس سارة لو شافت ردك دة؟؟؟؟
هتقول اية لو شافت الكلام دة
لو مش فرق معاها صدقنى ابعتلى اجيلك شاهد على اسلامها *:01FDAB~189:


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

> *سارة هتبقى مسلمه
> وتمسح الصليب ولا اقولك هخليهولها ذكرى*


*لا كل المسلمين ولا المسيحين ولا مخلوق كان ما كان يقدر يمس علامة خلاص البشر
ولا رسولك نفسه يقدر يسمه وطول حياته فضل موطى زى العبد قدامنا 
لان صاحبها فى السما فوق كل البشر وهيفضل فوق كل البشر الى ابد الابدين 
الصليب دا اللى وضع رسولك الوثنى والشيطان الهه تحته وسحقناه تحت جزمنا زى مسحقناك دلوقتى
وابقى سلملى على سارة اللى انتوا بتباتوا مع بعض فى اوضة واحدة والشيطان ثالثكما اسوة طبعا بمرضعة رجال مكة عائشة اللذوذة 
بس بنات المسيح ميعملوش كدا بنات المسيح  على مثال اطهر نساء العالمين البتول المطوبة مريم العذراء اللى تراب رجليها يساوى امتك الوثنية بالهك برسولك   *


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2011)

*متابع معاكم للفيلم الغريب والعجيب دا !!!!!!*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

انا اللى مستغرباله انه بجد كان قوى جدا فى ردوده حتى كان بيبعتلنا اياااااااات كتيره جدا وجميله جدا وكلها عن المحبه مش معقوله ماقراش الايات دى وما أثرتش فيه دا غير رسايله سوا على الخاص او الزوار​


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يهديك يا مصطفى, او مهما كان إسمك, 
صلّوا لاجله يا جماعة, يستحق ان نشفق عليه بحق!
الزميل محامي: خلص القصّة اتفضحت, تطابق الابيهات عدة مرات في 3 عضويات امر غير قابل للنقاش... خليك راجل و شارك و قول الحقيقة و خلّصنا من المهزلة دي!


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انا اللى مستغرباله انه بجد كان قوى جدا فى ردوده حتى كان بيبعتلنا اياااااااات كتيره جدا وجميله جدا وكلها عن المحبه مش معقوله ماقراش الايات دى وما أثرتش فيه دا غير رسايله سوا على الخاص او الزوار​



مهو يا قمر
روك بيقول انه كان لفتره مسيحي
بس شكله اسلم لما اتسحبت العضويه منه
او من قبلها  وكان مخبي اهو بيتسلي وخلاص
ومش خسران حاجه بيلعب علي الوترين
معاهم معاهم وعليهم عليهم

ونشكر ربنا انه كشفه 
ونطلب منه يرحمنا ويرحمه بقي
هو اختار طريقه

تصحيح معلومه
عن طريقي دونا
بانه مش كان مسيحي
يبقي انا فهمت غلط 
بعتذر علي الخطأ


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

*دية بقي زغروطة الفرح *
*




*​


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> لو انتوا بقى رجاله بجد وبتتكلموا من ورا الشاشه
> ​


​*علي اساس انك بتتكلم من ورا الجاموسة *​

محامى مصرى قال:


> واصغر عيل مسلم يخليكم تقفلوا كنايسكم


​*عيل ايه يا ارهابي يا متخلف .... نقفل كنايسنا علشان عيال ملعوب في أسسهم :shutup22:*​

محامى مصرى قال:


> مش عاملين زى شيخ الغفر اللى مسك عيل بيسرق وزه




محامى مصرى قال:


> جتكم خيبه


*برده بتتكلم ع العيال *
*علي فكرة محدش بيمسك عيل بيسرق هما بيمسكوا العيال ال في الخربات بس :smil15:*​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *علي اساس انك بتتكلم من ورا الجاموسة *​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
متاااااااااااااابعه
ربنا يشفيك بجد ياللى اسمك مصطفى انت ولا اسمك ايه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2011)

*اقتراح: بعد انكشاف فضيحة المحمديين اقترح دمج هذا الموضوع مع موضوع (محتاج أجابه) ونقلهم للقسم الإسلامى بعنوان (البرهان الأكيد فى شيطانية دين المسلمين) ..... ليكون فرصه لأى مسلم عاقل لم يضع عقله اسفل نعله ليتأكد من دور شيوخ المسلمين كتابعى لإبليس الكذاب ليضلهم فى عبادة المضل *


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
كل دى ردود وتعليقات بجد تحفة 
بس بجد بجد انت بجح انك جاى وبتتريق لك عين لسه 
ربنا يشفيك 
ويهديك*​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

لنحصر هذه الضجة في مكان واحد، فالشخص نفسه لا يستحق كل هذا الإهتمام

تابعونا على 			 			 			 			 			فيلم سهرة اليوم (حب المستحيل: بطولة مصطفى وسارة وإخراج سمعان)

يُغلق


----------

